# Can't find Misty...



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Like my life isn't screwed up enough already, now I can't find Misty! I opened their bedroom door this morning, just like normal, they both always go and sit on the kitchen cabinet. I then fed them some peanuts and some peas and corn, then they both perched on the bedroom door. The last time I saw both of them was about two hours ago, when they were walking on the kitchen floor, then my two dogs came in from the backyard and they both flew to the top of the frig. I then went to close the back door and went to lay down for a bit.

I woke up about an hour ago, both my dogs were napping with me on my bed and the back door was open about a foot wide. I guess the wind pushed it open, which has happened before but Mel and Misty have NEVER gone outside, except when they were both small and couldn't fly and I took them out there. I saw Mel immediately, sitting by himself on the kitchen cabinet and went into their room looking for Misty. I searched everywhere and then got their plastic bowl out, the one that I tap on with the peas and called to her. Mel flew right over to me but no Misty. I then saw some poop by the back door, which has totally freaked me out now and I'm wondering if she went outside.

I've been walking around my backyard and alley with this plastic bowl calling for Misty but can't find her. I saw a flock of pigeons fly off when I went into the alley. Gawd, I don't know what to do, I can't imagine she would even go outside, let alone fly off somewhere. I've searched my house again and she's just not here!

I'm going to go outside and look some more, but can anyone tell me if this has happened to them before? She's only a little over 2 months old and it's cold out there. Could she have found a flock and left with them? Do you think she can find this house again? Any ideas of where I should be looking, I mean, if she's never been outside, would she go somewhere in particular?

I'm worried sick about where she is, any advice would be appreciated. I keep asking Mel where Misty is and he's looking at the door, which is really freaking me. Maybe it's just coincidence, I don't know. I can't believe how careless I've been, I just hope she's ok and comes back.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Put the other one in a wire cage outside in plain view. I doubt the bird was strong enough on the wing to go far, and check behind things like the fridge. good luck


----------



## Candace (Nov 23, 2004)

Izzy, Im sorry you cant find Misty, I hope she didnt fly the coop! I have a good feeling that she will turn up though, Ill be putting out positive thoughts for you! *huggles*


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Izzy,
I'm so sorry Misty is missing.

*can anyone tell me if this has happened to them before?*
I can assure you this has happened to a number of us, me included. When Sadie was a youngster she bolted when I began to open their cage to clean it. I didn't even have the door open all the way, but she found an opportunity to test her wings & took it. Thankfully, she flew to a small tree in the backyard & I was able to grab her.

Frank too off as well when I turned around to get a group of male mallards off a female & left the door open. He had been housed outside so knew his surroundings, however he stayed with the feral flock for three days then finally decided life was a lot easier on the inside. 


*She's only a little over 2 months old and it's cold out there. Could she have found a flock and left with them? * 
Unless you have a flock that frequents your backyard, I doubt she has joined one.

*Do you think she can find this house again?*
If she is outside, my guess would be she is very near your house or perhaps on the roof. 

*Any ideas of where I should be looking, I mean, if she's never been outside, would she go somewhere in particular?*
It sounds like you have checked all probable places. If you haven't already done so, check the roof. 

If you haven't found her by dark, check the backyard, patio, bushes, etc., with a flashlight. Wherever she ends up at night is where she will stay until morning. 

I wish I were closer to help you find her. 
Please kep us posted Izzy. 
I will be thinking good thoughts for Misty's safe return.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Izzy,

It happened to me too, with Star. I found him as a squeaker with a wing so badly broken that the bone stuck out. He flew off just before the worst gales of the year! He turned up 3 days later.

Follow Scott's suggestion and put Mel outisde in a cage. Alternatively put Mel somewhere safe and leave the door wide open.

She left in her own time, which makes it easier for her to come back than if she had flown off in a panic.


I do hope she returns soon!

Cynthia


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm glad I checked back here, she's definitely NOT in my house, I've looked everywhere! I'm going to put Mel outside in a cage, I just got a wire cage recently, they sleep in there at night, but I never close the door.

I'll be back, thank you for letting me know I'm not the only person this has happened to, I'm so frantic and still can't believe she actually went outside, that is so not like her. I hope she's alright, I won't stop looking.

Izzy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Dear Izzy,
I hope by the time I write this, that Misty has showed up. 
First of all, check every corner, crevice, hiding place in the house. With any luck, she fell behind the microwave or bread box. If she really did make it outside, she is panicked by now, and may be sitting in a tree or on a roof down the street. Do you have a cage or crate she would recognize ? I would set it out there for her to find. Try not to get to worked up. As parents we all have some grey hairs because of what our kids have put us through. In the racing pigeon world, you are dealing with what is known as settling a youngster which may be strong on the wing. Although this is a heart breaking time for us, I have had them return after several days, non the worse except for being very hungry. I will say a prayer for Misty, and ask other readers who are so inclined, to do the same.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gosh Izzy! I'm so sorry! Hopefully our little escape artist will be home or found soon.

Terry


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Update...*

It's going on 5:30pm here now and getting dark, Misty is still not home. I had Mel outside for about an hour in the cage, I watched from the inside bedroom window. I let for a minute to get some water and when I came back there was this bird sitting next to the cage looking at Mel. I've never seen one like this, it was very large, like a huge pigeon, but had tan/reddish color chest, it took off when it saw me, not sure what it was, but glad Mel is ok. I then took Mel out of the cage and left the door open with some seed in there in case Misty finds it.

I'm 100% sure at this point she isn't in the house, I've looked behind everything and I think even if she had fallen behind something, I would of heard her by now. Seeing the poop by the back door is also a tell tell sign she went out that way.

I'm so worried, where she could be? She's all alone, she never been alone one day in her life. Some of the neighbor kids are going out with me in a few minutes with flashlights to see if we can find her. We've already looked one block in each direction, calling her, using that plastic bowl, etc. I just can't imagine where she could be. I'm not able to get on the roof of my building, all the houses on this street have been turned into apartments and are 2 stories high.

I sure hope she's not injured and comes home, I'll keep you posted.

Thank you,
Izzy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Oh my God !*



Izzy said:


> It's going on 5:30pm here now and getting dark, Misty is still not home. I had Mel outside for about an hour in the cage, I watched from the inside bedroom window. I let for a minute to get some water and when I came back there was this bird sitting next to the cage looking at Mel. I've never seen one like this, it was very large, like a huge pigeon, but had tan/reddish color chest, it took off when it saw me, not sure what it was, but glad Mel is ok. I then took Mel out of the cage and left the door open with some seed in there in case Misty finds it.
> 
> I'm 100% sure at this point she isn't in the house, I've looked behind everything and I think even if she had fallen behind something, I would of heard her by now. Seeing the poop by the back door is also a tell tell sign she went out that way.
> 
> ...


IZZY,
I don't want to alarm you, but DO NOT leave Mel out there alone !!! I am afraid you may have seen a Cooper !! 
http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/id/framlst/i3330id.html
http://www.illinoisraptorcenter.org/Field Guide/cooper.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Izzy .. we're sending HUGE vibes to you for finding Misty safe and sound this evening.

Warren is right to be very careful of a bird of prey getting to Mel while outside in the cage. 

We're all pulling for the safe return of Misty .. I know you are worried sick and just about frantic at this point.

Terry


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Izzy,

I'm so sorry to hear about the sad news : (

I'm praying for Misty's safe return.. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

Izzy, 

I will pray that Misty will come back to you real soon, like tonight.
Usually Feral Pigeons have a homing instinct in them. I will pray for a hedge of protection over her. I will pray that she will come home soon. 

Try to take it easy if you can,

Do you have my email address, Please email me when you find out something. 

I will be praying for you and Misty.

Victoria Lutes & Sweetie


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Izzy, I'm so sorry Misty is missing. I know all too well that awful feeling of having a missing pigeon. Prayers for her safe return.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Izzy,

I'm sorry sorry to hear about Misty. I hope she comes home safe tomorrow. Have you tried looking around outside now that its dark with a flashlight as some suggested? She probably didn't go far, but be careful though, no climbing on the roof in the dark or anything. Again, I hope she returns.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh gawd, after clicking on the two links that Warren posted, the bird I saw outside next to Mel earlier looks just what I saw outside Mel's cage. It looks identical to the adult cooper on the top right picture, as I saw it from that same side. It doesn't look at all like the picture in the 2nd link though. I just remember being startled when I first saw it because it was so large, I wish I had gotten a closer look but the second it saw me, it fly off very fast. Mel is fine, I watched him closely from the back patio before I brought him back safely to his room.

Geez, if this really what I saw, I guess I have hawks that live here too, not that I ever noticed one before. Now I'm wondering if maybe it got Misty earlier and maybe stayed around and then came after Mel.

If it had taken Misty, wouldn't I have maybe found some feathers in the yard though? It is a little windy, but after combing my backyard many times, there is no feathers or fluff or anything. If a hawk did get Misty, would it have grabbed her and taken her higher or would it normally have just kept her on the ground? I have a very sick feeling about this. 

Me and some of the neighbors and neighbors kids looked around for close to two hours with flashlights and we found nothing. I came back home around 8pm and checked the empty cage again, but nothing.

I know this is probably really stupid, but I'm wondering if maybe Misty thought I was making her sick and ran away on purpose? I so wished I had locked that back door, I still can't believe she's not here in her room right now.

If you think my upabove scenerio might be true and know about hawks, please post your experiences. I know everyone would rather talk about Misty just being lost and coming home soon, but I need to know if this is why that hawk was in my backyard. Maybe it wasn't around earlier and just saw Mel in the cage and came down? I'm not even 100% positive it was a hawk, but I know it wasn't a very large pigeon, it was so different looking. The not knowing part is so upsetting to me, but I'm trying not to totally give up. We just looked so many places today and tonight, I can't imagine where she could be.

Thank you.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Izzy,

I'm so sorry. I am hoping for the best.

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Izzy,

It's way too soon to give up on Misty coming home safe and sound. Let's all just keep hoping and praying that the little booger will be there looking for you in the morning and chewing you out for locking her out for being out after curfew.

As to signs of a hawk attack .. if it had happened in your yard, I'm pretty sure you would be finding some fluff and feathers at the very least. It is also possible that a hawk could have gotten her and carried her far enough away that you wouldn't find any signs .. Let's not even go there for now.

Keep good thoughts and try to get some rest tonight.

Terry


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello all and thank you so much for your well wishes. You are right Terry, I'm not giving up on Misty's safe return! I will be up at the crack of dawn and open the door and start calling her again. I so hope she finds her way back home safe and sound.

Just knowing that I had possibly seen a hawk in my yard really made me feel ill and hopeless for a bit. But there are no feathers around and Misty is smart as a whip, though very mischievous at times and hopefully she just went on a little adventure but will want to come back to a warm place with lots of food and find her way.

I'm going to bed now, have to be up early, thank you all again. Oh, would it be a good idea to put Mel outside in the wire cage again? I will make sure he doesn't get out of my sight for one minute again, in case of predators. I just want to do everything I can to lead Misty back home.

Izzy


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Izzy,
I feel terrible for you. I am praying for Misty's safe return.
Izzy, spend every available minute searching OUTSIDE.
In addition to checking rooftops & trees, look under all vehicles in your area.
If possible, go to your post office this morning with a picture of Misty. Leave her picture (& your phone #) there & ask them to inform all the mail carriers about the situation.
They cover a large area, Izzy, & can keep their eyes open for Misty. 
Tell all of your neighbors & everyone you possibly can.
Also, ask your neighbors to check their yards & garages. A garage door that is closed now, may have been open when Misty left. I realize you checked the yards, but ask them to please do it again.
Ask all of the children to tell their friends.
Do not give up.
God bless you.

Phyll


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Izzy,

I woldn't put Mel out again. It can't be good for her to have a hawk sitting on the cage watching her and also you don't want to risk attarcting both Misty and the hawk at the same time and to the same place.  

I read in a bird magazine about a man who suddenly felt a blackbird land on his shoulder, follwed by the whoosh of a hawk's wings. Landing on his shoulder saved the blackbird's life.

By being there in person to attract Misty back you will serve the dual purpose of keeping any hawks at bay.

The same applies to keeping your door open (as long as Mel is safe). Misty will feel confident about going inside but a hawk would not be inclined to follow her.

Cynthia


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

It's an absolutely miserable morning. Raining, super windy, cold, expecting it to change to snow later today. I've had the back door open for about an hour now, was so hoping Misty would be sitting there when I opened it, but no. Mel is safe in his room and I won't put him out, especially in this weather and after what you said Cynthia.

Do pigeons stay put when it rains, like they do in the evening? I'm hoping Misty found some cover somewhere. Called my landlord last night, asked him if he could come out and look on our roof, we have lots of places that birds hide there and we found several baby birds that had fallen out of nests this past spring, though none were pigeons.

Thank you again for your posts, I'm feeling sadder today with this awful weather, but still hoping she's out there just waiting to be found.

I'm sorry, forgot to say thank you to Phyll for her post office suggestion, that is an excellent idea. I have plenty of picts of Misty, so will make up a mock poster for her now.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm so sorry Izzy. My heart aches reading your post as I know the feeling all too well.  

Yes, pijjies will find shelter in bad weather. My feral flock will generally gather on the patio either under or atop Mikko or Frank's cage.

I'm still thinking good thoughts Misty will return soon. 
Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorrie for what had happened! Lets just pray that she didnt get out side but even if she did there is a pretty good chance she will come back. But just to let you know, there is someone watching you and misty..........God. Izzy, what areas is this bird in?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Oh Izzy, I can't believe this has happened I read your post yesterday and I got a knot in my stomach. I didn't know what to say to make things better. I sincerely hope that somehow, sometime soon, Misty turns up. You must be devastated and poor Mel, he's lost the only feathered friend/sibling he knew or had. My best thoughts to you and I'm hoping for a miracle here.


Brad


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Izzy,

I pray she comes back. This is so terrible, I know how you feel.
Please let us know as soon as she comes back.

Once, when Angel was 4-5 months old, she did the same, she flew out into the tree. I went to get her can with treats to shake it and she was gone. So, I know how worried you are. 
Angel came back after almost 24 hours, I was still waiting at the balcony door and as soon as I saw her I opened the door and she walked in. She didn't even look at me, walked straight to her food, then she went to sleep.
Since then she never went anywhere near the door, or the window. I think she hated being outside.

I am hoping and praying your baby comes back really soon.

Reti


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello all again and thank you for your kind thoughts.

I wasn't going to post in here again until Misty came home, but I'm really down right now and guess I just need to talk to others who understand how I'm feeling.

I wasn't able to get to the post office with my flyers of Misty, but I did give one to my mailman and to neighbors in my surrounding area. Most of the neighbors were nice, but some were downright rude, which bothered me, but I guess it doesn't matter.

Can someone tell me how a normal 2 month old pigeon would be doing outside? I mean, if it weren't hand raised and raised by it's pigeon parents. Would the parents still be protecting him? If so, how long do they stay with them? It was so very cold today, sleeting this morning and then snowed about an inch, but supposed to be clear again tomorrow.

All I keep picturing is Misty huddled up freezing and hungry somewhere. At her age, could she survive this cold for over 24 hours? I'm so angry at myself for not locking my back door! I mean, I know how curious Misty is and I should of known something like this could of happened, just never expected it. I feel so totally irresponsible and careless. I can hardly bare it, knowing that I caused her pain or possibly something worse.

I feel like with each passing hour, her coming home is that much further away. But I will be up early tomorrow and trying to find her again, I sure hope I can.

Thank you again,
Izzy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Izzy, 

Please don't beat yourself up over this. It's happened to many people before and not just with pigeons. Many pet birds escape their homes through doors and windows from well meaning people. Yes, at Misty's age, she would be out fending for herself is she had been raised by her natural pigeon parents. They can tolerate cold very well but that isn't as big a problem as finding food. Misty since she was hand raised and never been in a flock, lacks the necessary foraging skills to find food in the wild. She's also not familiar with all the dangers in the outside world. Keep putting out word and the flyers. Hopefully someone in the neighbourhood will find her since she's pretty tame and be able hold her for you. I really hope there is a happy ending here for you.


Take care,

Brad


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Izzy .. it's not looking real good for you and Mel to find Misty. But .. there's still a very good chance that Misty will find you.

Let's not give up yet and just see what happens.

I know you are so devastated by this, but have faith in your bird and in your love for your bird .. send very strong vibes to Misty to just come home .. I know this is dumb to most people, but consider it ..

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Izzy,
Brad and others are right, don't beat yourself up over this. In my mind, Misty was born a wild bird, and she may have simply returned to the wild. And while we might shed a tear or two over missing her, don't underestimate the intelligence, and the ability of these birds to survive in the outdoors. These birds have survived for thousands of years out there. She could show up tomrrow, next week, or just show up next summer to visit, and perhaps say "thanks". You shared your love, and all of us reading your adventure with her shared part of your joy, and now share your worry and sorrow.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry....I don't think it's dumb at all.....some people call it faith.

Izzy....neither bird would have lived at all if not for you. You, with your work, caring, love and determination. We are all hoping and praying that you are able to find Misty or that Misty is able to find you. If it is not in the cards, PLEASE try to comfort yourself with the fact that Misty would not have lived at all, and experienced the love and comfort you worked so hard to give her. If there is any way she can come home to you, I am sure she will find it.

Praying very hard for you, and like Terry suggested also sending positive vibes.

Izzy, this is not your fault.....sh*t happens. Unfortunately.

Best of luck and best wishes

Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Izzy, please don't stop posting. You, Misty and Mel mean a lot to us and it helps us as much as you to keep in touch. There is no one else that would understand how the fate of a little pigeon half way across the world can tear us to pieces.

<* send very strong vibes to Misty to just come home .. >*

That is very similar to what I said in an e-mail to Izzy last night, Terry I refer to it as telepathic calling and have known it to work.

Everything that Lin says is also true, Izzy.

Misty won't have gone far, when you watch feral pigeons in the city unless they are going to roost they don't usually fly further than one block in any direction, but if there is an established flock of pigeons near your house go and look for her where they gather just in case she was drawn to them.

Cynthia


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cynthia,

Good advice....but, now, WHO is up extremely late or extremely early??!! Could it be you? LOL

You are right, Misty, Mel and Izzy are all in our hearts now, and she should not give up the forum, no matter what the outcome.

Good strong vibes are coming ~~~~~~~~~~!~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Izzy,

I'm sending good vibes, also. Having been trained by a border collie and a Dachshund, I should be pretty good! 

How is Mel doing? Having that hawk so close must have given him quite a scare!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello all again. I was having a major pity party for myself earlier, just feeling very sorry for myself, so thank you for listening to me, really helps to have a place to spill my guts. Didn't help I was listening to Carpenters, oy.

Cynthia, I would never stop posting here, just wasn't going to post on this thread again until Misty came back. I won't ever leave this board, no matter what my pigeon situation is, I feel I've met some really wonderful people here and want to keep that forever.

I know, it's late/early again, but I can't sleep, so here I am again. I'm so thankful to have this board though, I doubt I could stay sane otherwise. I have a few friends around here in St. Louis, but they just don't get it. I mean, they don't understand how I could be so upset about Misty being gone, I, on the other hand, can't understand how they can be so non chalant about it. So, anyhow, I can't talk to them about this, so I'm glad I have all of you. 

Ironic, I just realized it is Thanksgiving day. I do have so much to be thankful for today, would be a perfect day for Misty to come home too. Just now I was rereading your posts and sobbing like a baby, what a dork I am. It means more than any of you can know that you are here when I'm feeling so sad, I'm very thankful for that.

Mel is doing fine, thank you for asking Terri. He's not nearly as curious as Misty and keeps to himself. He's been staying on the top of the bedroom door. I think he only stayed on the kitchen cabinets before because that was Misty's fav place to perch. He used to follow her everywhere, I'm glad he didn't follow her out the door. Misty loved to follow me around, Mel doesn't do that. He needs more encouraging to be close to me. I don't think he's scared of me, just very shy. Misty has always been the outgoing one, doing everything first. Tonight I brought Mel out to watch some tv with me. He just sat on my lap and looked at me. I started to pet his neck, like I've done many times before and for the first time, he actually slapped me with a wing! I couldn't believe it, just like Misty...only one week later.

Ok, I'm going to try to get a bit of sleep now and will definitely send out my strongest vibes to Misty, whereever she may be and hope she feels me calling out to her.

Thank you all again for indulging me and I'm sorry if I'm being overly dramatic here, just tough to try to do other things without Misty always entering my thoughts.

Izzy


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hello Izzy,
Hope you are feeling even a bit better.
Please TRY to keep positive thoughts about Misty. Because you raised her with kindness, she feels comfortable with people & may approach them.
She may very well begin to "hang out" in an area where someone will recognize her.
You must GET THE WORD OUT in order to help bring her home. In my opinion, that should be your highest priority now.

Place posters with Misty's picture everywhere!

Ask your local store owners if you may place one in their window. Be sure to leave one in all the supermarkets also.

Izzy, I have been thinking & thinking about you & Misty.
My heart hurts for you & what you are going through.
It's hard, but do not blame yourself. Everyone here knows that you want only the best for Mel & Misty.

Anyone who has knowledge of the saints, knows that St. Francis of Assisi is the patron saint of animals. St. Martin de Porres is not as widely known, but he loved all creatures. Over the years, I have invoked those saints many times (along with others). Asking them to intercede for my pets, has helped in many situations.
I have prayed several times for Misty & will continue to do so.

Phyll


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

*Unbelievable Shock*

Izzy, I was unable to log on yesterday, so I have just read through all the posts and got caught up on what's happening. Words can't express the anguish that you must be going through right now and how we feel it for you, as well. I know that has been expressed by several people before that have gone through this situation. There are lots of us that have gone through this in the past. Many times it turns out positively! It is a terrible situation and you really don't need this now!!...with all the health issues going on. Don't forget about yourself in this scenario. Try not to jeapordize your health any further than neccessary. I keep thinking about you wandering around outside in this extreme weather with your breathing/bronchitis/pneumonia problems and all. We all are concerned with Misty, but we are also very concerned about you. I agree with what Warren posted earlier and the same thoughts had been going through my mind as well...Misty is from feral blood, and they are survivors. She may not have the experience of the streets but its in her genes. At two months of age she would pretty much be on her own "out there". She would be running with a flock, but would be fending for herself. I have been visualizing Misty flying back to your house ever since I read your first post on this thread. Hoping we will hear some good news, soon.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Izzy, your last post brought tears to my eyes. So many of us know exactly how you feel, having lost precious pet birds ourselves. Please try not to beat yourself up, as others have said. I know you would never have intentionally caused Misty any harm. She may have found shelter and a feral flock to teach her the ropes. She might possibly still come home. If not, just know that you did the best you could and loved her unconditionally. 

I lost my favorite pigeon two years ago November 24, directly as the result of my own carelessness. I still miss her even though we have over 60 pigeons now. I can never quite stop looking for her, even though it's been so long. Whenever I see a feral flock I still find myself looking for a little red and white pigeon...

My prayers are with you.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Izzy,

Try not to feel bad. Enjoy Mel and y'all have a great Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Izzy,

we are all praying for Misty's safe return home.

It just crossed my mind that there could be the possibility that she walked or flew up to somebody and that somebody is now delighted to have a sweet, tame pigeon. 
So, keep on searching for her. There is always hope.

Try to have a nice Thanksgiving with Mel and your dog (forget his name).
My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Escaped domestic birds and survival in the wild*

If an exotic bird like the ring necked parakeet can survive and multiply so well in the wild in the UK that it is being regarded as a potential problem, then so can a feral-born pigeon!

http://www.vino.demon.co.uk/fong/parak.html 

And don't forget the squab Falafel that Hilary raised and released in Israel...he survived and eventually returned to visit.

Cynthia


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello all and Happy Thanksgiving. It's a cold but very clear day here today. I was outside early calling for Misty, but she's not home yet. I just came in again and I'm seeing her everywhere! I mean, I guess I've never noticed so many pigeons and other birds flying all over the place. Each time I see something fly by, I hope it's her. 

I really thought I saw her earlier today. There was this pigeon sitting on the roof of a garage next door. It was looking right at my house, sitting alone. I think I stared so hard I was sure it was her! I grabbed the plastic bowl, tapping on it saying "Misty, peasss!" I thought for sure it would bolt over to me. Poor Mel was hearing me do the "pea cry" and was thwapping all over his bedroom door to get to me and the peas and then this pigeon flew away. I did go warm up some peas for Mel though, which he seemed happy to have.

I guess it's like what you said Birdmom, even after time has passed, you still look up and wonder if your pij is there.

Jerry, thank you very much for your concern about my health. Today is the first day I haven't felt naueous in over a week, so that feels really good. I'm sure the doxycycline is working now as I feel stronger and have gotten my appetite back finally. I woke up absolutely famished, so I know that has to be a good thing. I didn't hear from my doctor yesterday about my blood test, I'm sure it's negative.

Thank you Warren for your post, it's a nice thought to imagine Misty is out there surviving on her own or with a flock. I hate that I've gotten cynical in my old age, it's so much easier to imagine the worst, I wonder why that is? I mean, I can just as easily think of Misty, being the brillant pigeon that I know she is, out there teaching other ferals a thing or two.

Anyhow, I can't address each one of you, as this post will be even longer than it already is, but Phyll, Cynthia, Reti, Linda, Brad, Terry and all of the rest of you who have taken time out of your day to share your thoughts and prayers with me, thank you SO very much! Each post is precious to me and means more than you can ever imagine. I feel like I have a family here and nothing warms me up more on this day.

Izzy


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Izzy, you have to be positive as your last post is. Misty have good chances on her side with the other pigeons around and she is always in your heart too. Remember the feral pigeon I found last year almost dying? I still see him 2 or 3 times a week with his flock even if I can't feed them each day in my backyard anymore because the neighbors were complaining about the poo. When I go out or walk to work, I always carry a bag of seeds with me and when I hear or see a pigeon near me, I put some on the ground. I recognise "my" pigeon because one wing is a little loose and his eyes are light pink. He still comes back on the stairs sometimes, and when he is alone I can feed him in my hand! But I don't want the entire flock to show up at home again so we have to be short and quick with the treats 
Keep up you hope and take care of your health!
Suz.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Izzy,

I know it has now been several days without Misty. How are you and Mel doing? I hope you are managing OK. And how is your health doing? Just touching bases and checking on you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Izzy,

I've been wondering, too. When you get a chance, please let us know how you are doing. We're all concerned about you.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

Izzy,

This is my prayer for you.

Dearest Heavenly Father, Dearest Lord Jesus:

Please bring Misty back to Izzy and her brother Mel safely as soon as possible, and may you heal Izzy from the crown of her head to the soles of her feet. I claim all these things in Jesus name I pray,

Amen! and Amen!

Get well soon Izzy,

Victoria Lutes & Sweetie


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Izzy,
Purposely checked the forum hoping to hear from you.
Hope you are feeling okay. You are in my thoughts & prayers. Please let all of us know how you are doing.

Victoria,
What a lovely prayer!

Phyll


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

Please Izzy,

Contact us, your friends, as soon as possible. We are worried about how you are feeling. Please,

From,

Victoria Lutes, Sweetie and all your friends here at Pigeon Talk.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

*hey!*

I am soooo sorry about misty! I am sure she will come back. I rhink they are just like cats and can sense there hamo far far away. Don't worry. All you can do is keep looking and pray she will come back! I will pray for you!!!  

Your new friend,
Bird_girl(Ronni)


----------



## Joshua (Dec 1, 2004)

I am sorry about misty I do not have any pigeons, but I have had chickens that have come up missing and I know how you fell about them and like Ronie said just keep praying and hoping that she will come back. you will be in my prayers until she comes back. Like we say God works in mystyrious ways and maybe he will bring her back to you!!! I am really sorry and I hope you find her again!!! Best wishes.



Y'all's new Friend,
Joshua


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

*Sympathy*

Hi, 
Although I know it so hard to appreciate this right now--there are so many of us who have been through the same heart-ache, and have who have felt the same guilt. If Misty is alive, she knows that you care about her and are looking for her. If something bad happened, she passed knowing that you had given her a good life and simply weren't able to protect her all the time. I have lost birds in circumstances that I don't even want to remember--where I went over and over again what I did wrong and what I could have done better. But the bottom line, the most important line, is that you did her so much good and always had her best intentions in mind. And she knows that. Wherever she is she knows that. Just by reading your first post, about letting them out, out to your kitchen, up to your refrigerator... I can tell you were a good pigeon-parent. But things happen that are beyond our control (or are within areas of our control that it would never occur to us to worry about!). I hope very very very much that she comes home. And if so sadly she does not, I hope you can forgive yourself. Even if you don't feel like it right now, I know that everyone else knows you care for your birds, and did everything that you could. 
In sympathy,
Jill


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

I wanna tell you a story. I once had a dog named Abbie. I was only three and remember it like it was yesterday. She was in my grandmothers front yard when someone came and stole her right outa the fron yard! Till this day I have never seen her. I could have sworn earlier this morning I heard her barking in the forest. I remembered her so well. She looks just like the dog we have now. Anyway the point of the story is, No matter were Misty is she is thinking about you. Even if you never find her you will still remember her and remember the good times you had. I have you in my heart right now because I have gone through the same pain. I know what it feels like. I just wanted to let you know I am here and will help you. Just remember you are not alone. I am here.  

Your friend,
bird_girl


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

Izzy, please respond. I am still praying for Misty's safety. Please come back. Mel is safe. I do believe Misty is safe too. Please Izzy
Let us know how you are doing. Please. We are all praying for you. 

Your friends,

Victoria Lutes, Sweetie and everyone here at Pigeon Talk.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes please? We all miss you very much! Oh! Read my story.  


bird_girl


----------

